# problem with udev - after unmerging coldplug [fixed]

## haukew

Hello!

I am having a problem after removing coldplug from my systen and installing the latest udev: My network won´t come up and i have no clue how to fix it. I already tried searching the forums but none of the posts helped me...

The terminal-output after starting gentoo is (handcopied, so mistakes might be in it):

```
Starting eth0

  Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

  Bringing up eth0

    dhcp

    Running dhcpd

Error, dhcpStart: Interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

What i did precisely:

- unmerged coldplug

- started emerge --update --deep world (which updated udev, which should - as i read - replace coldplug)

- started etc-update and i do not think i made mistakes updating the /etc-files

- rebooted

then the error occured.

[edit] oh, ifconfig only shows me lo, no eth whatever

----------

## richfish

What does "ifconfig -a" report?

----------

## lonegd

Maybe this is just the hand copy, but ..... ethß0 ??

----------

## haukew

yes, it was a typo - the german "ß" and the 0 are next to each other

ok - the output is

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr

00-02-3C-00-20-00-19-F4-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:62:F5:34

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## jesso

 *haukew wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I am having a problem after removing coldplug from my systen and installing the latest udev: My network won´t come up and i have no clue how to fix it. I already tried searching the forums but none of the posts helped me...
> 
> The terminal-output after starting gentoo is (handcopied, so mistakes might be in it):
> ...

 

AFAIK, UDEV configures your IEEE 1394 interface on eth0.  Your network card is now (most likely) on eth1.

```
/sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-30-8D-00-22-16-24-0F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:84:5C:8B  

          inet addr:192.168.2.20  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:242905 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:2

          TX packets:312483 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:100015179 (95.3 Mb)  TX bytes:385740052 (367.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

See, my network card is on eth1 now.

If this is your case, then add eth1 to default runlevel with rc-update and delete eth0 from the default runlevel.

----------

## richfish

As jesso noted, eth0 is now a firewire ethernet device.  But what I would do is run:

/lib/udev/write_net_rules all_interfaces

and then edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and change the device names as you want.

----------

## haukew

thanks for your replies - my internet works now - but now KDE crashes on startup (?)

i cannot tell you why because it crashes with a black screen...

[edit] it's not KDE crashing, it's X crashing, it still happens when i comment "exec startkde" out from my ~/.xinitrc

[edit] i remember that x11-libs/pango has been updated with emerge --update --deep world - and i did not look for the emerge-output, did i maybe have to do something like updating /etc's or so after emerging this?

----------

## richfish

 *haukew wrote:*   

> thanks for your replies - my internet works now - but now KDE crashes on startup (?)
> 
> i cannot tell you why because it crashes with a black screen...
> 
> [edit] it's not KDE crashing, it's X crashing, it still happens when i comment "exec startkde" out from my ~/.xinitrc
> ...

 

Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors, and /var/log/kdm.log (if you use kdm) for error messages.

----------

## haukew

ok - the Xorg.0.log is here:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux hauke_gentoo 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Dec 6 09:39:39 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec  8 17:47:41 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1462,0451 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:08:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0051 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:08:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:08:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd30fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0391) rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd1000000/24, I/O @ 0xa000/7, BIOS @ 0xd2000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.18.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CMO CMC 19" AD (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO CMC 19" AD (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX
```

and the .xsession-errors is here:

```
Xsession: X session started for hauke at Mi 29. Nov 21:07:39 CET 2006

SESSION_MANAGER=local/hauke-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/13540

Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1

** (update-notifier:13626): WARNING **: hal_initialize failed: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** (gnome-cups-icon:13637): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1280

** (gnome-cups-icon:13637): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1280

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Verbindung zur Anzeige »:0.0« verloren;

[in english: lost connection to Display >>:0.0<<]

wahrscheinlich wurde der X-Server beendet oder Sie haben den Fenstermanager abgewürgt.

[in english: most likely the X-Server was quit or you made it crash]

(nautilus:13616): Liboobs-WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

13616: arguments to dbus_connection_add_filter() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 4379.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

13616: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 2873.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

(nautilus:13616): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: run_message: assertion `oobs_session_get_connected (priv->session)' failed

13616: arguments to dbus_connection_add_filter() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 4379.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

13616: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 2873.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

(nautilus:13616): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: run_message: assertion `oobs_session_get_connected (priv->session)' failed

Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

[in english: Displaymanager-Warning: Screen 0 on Display 0 already has a windowmanager. Try the option "--replace" to try to replace the current windowmanager]

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits einen Fenstermanager;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, den aktuellen Fenstermanager zu ersetzen.

(gnome-panel:13614): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -3 and height 30

** (gnome-cups-icon:13637): WARNING **: Das Systembenachrichtigungssymbol für Drucker konnte nicht gestartet werden, da der CUPS-Server nicht kontaktiert werden konnte.

DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 

** (gnome-session:13540): WARNING **: Failed to establish a connection with GDM: No such file or directory

** (gnome-session:13540): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to PowerManager Process /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager exited with status 1

** (gnome-session:13540): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to PowerManager Process /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager exited with status 1

** (gnome-session:13540): WARNING **: Failed to establish a connection with GDM: No such file or directory

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

xvinfo:  Unable to open display :0.0

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xdpyinfo:  unable to open display ":0.0".

beryl: SmcOpenConnection failed: Could not open network socket

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

beryl: Couldn't open display :0.0

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX

```

i don know why it has so much "gnome" in it - i have gnome not even installed...

----------

## haukew

can i unmerge the latest udev (which only seems to cause problems, how the hell did this package make it to stable?), re-emerge coldplug and have everything as it was before i updated it? Or will this mess everything even more up than it already is?

Hmm...The X-Server startup seems to run smoothly until it tries to start GLX, then it crashes so hard it doesn't even report it  :Wink: 

How can Installing udev make my glx-extension crash? (i did not recompile my kernel, reinstall any drivers, whatever...)

----------

## richfish

 *haukew wrote:*   

> can i unmerge the latest udev (which only seems to cause problems, how the hell did this package make it to stable?), re-emerge coldplug and have everything as it was before i updated it? Or will this mess everything even more up than it already is?

 

Well you can, but AFAICT your problem getting into KDE doesn't have anything to do with udev.  So backing off to a previous version will probably not do anything for you.  It was probably the update to xorg-server that broke things.

 *haukew wrote:*   

> Hmm...The X-Server startup seems to run smoothly until it tries to start GLX, then it crashes so hard it doesn't even report it 

 

I doubt it is in GLX that the crash occurs.  In fact, the next thing that X does after the GLX exension should be to initialize the input devices, so I suspect a fault related to your input devices (keyboard and mouse).  Can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for us to look at?  Also, do you have an INPUT_DEVICES setting in /etc/make.conf, and if so, what is it set to.

----------

## haukew

Hi!

Thanks for the reply, my xorg.conf is here:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "NoLogo" "true"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "true"

EndSection
```

and my make.conf is:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow X ace aiglx alsa amarok amuled arts bluetooth branding cdr css dvd

     ffmpeg firefox -gnome -gtk gif gimpprint gstreamer hal imagemagick irc jack jpeg kde

     lame mp3 mpeg msn musicbrainz nvidia nvidia-drivers obex ogg opengl pdf

     png qt qt3 rar rtc samba scanner usb videos vorbis win32codecs wma xine -xinerama"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/hauke/.portage_tmp/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="de"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

The very strange thing about this is that kde worked before the upgrade - and i think even when etho did not work as a result of upgrading coldplug -> udev. But i can't believe that fixing the coldplug/udev-problem made the startx-problem...It's like:

with coldplug -> everything worked

with new udev replacing coldplug -> network didnt work

solving this by deleting /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and softlinking net.lo -> net.eth1 -> X doesnt work

----------

## richfish

A couple of things.  Not sure if they are the cause of your problem or not, but:

 *haukew wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

The nvidia driver knows nothing about a "DRI" option, so just remove it.  The "AddARGBGLXVisuals" option should be in the device section, and the "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" option should be in the Screen section if it is to have any effect.

----------

## haukew

Ok, i backed up my xorg.conf and used "Xorg -configure" to create a new one. Then i used the command which was named after the config file was written (so that startx uses the new config file from /root (i dont remember it) - it still crashes with the same "error" (actually it is a black sreen with this blinking white cursor, but it´s frozen (not blinking, just a white line).

So it can´t be my current xorg.conf causing the crash.

----------

## richfish

Ok, beats me.  Sorry.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## haukew

Hi! Maybe this gets you in again: It is not the computer crashing, it is only the X server: I could type 'poweroff' in the root-terminal i opened before and it really shut down. Should i maybe re-emerge the whole Xserver (with all dependencies)?

By the time i tried all possibilities to get the XServer running described here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

all ended up in the same black screen with the white bar on the left top

[edit]well, after some more trying around i somewhere read the sentence "Linux *is* user friendly. It's just a bit picky about its friends" - i suppose this sentence fits for some distros better than for others, and i do think gentoo doesn't take me as a friend (yet?)

so i switched back to "(K)poobuntu" - still my short gentoo trip has taught me quite a few about linux (i guess i could write a xorg.conf from scratch now), thank you all for your nice help  :Smile: 

----------

